# Gay or not?



## upnorth2505 (Jan 11, 2010)

I was recently getting baked with a guy I have known for a few years. Not a real close friend, more of an aquentence. Anyway we were watching some porn when all of a sudden he asked me if I wanted my cock sucked . I was really horny, but I said no. He told me that I did not have to do anything, so I wouldn't be "gay". I really like women, but ever since then I have been thinking about it. I don't have anything against gays either. So should I let him suck my cock or not. I would really like to hear from some guys if this has ever happened to them.


----------



## matthew (Jan 11, 2010)

Who cares what other people think? If you wanna let your buddy blow you go for it but just like it if was a female friend you can count on it becoming weird.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 11, 2010)

Dude first off,

Poll options are stupid... 


Secondly, who gives a shit if you are gay, if you your cock sucked off by him then go for it who gives a shit.

If its really offensive to him to say no however, maybe just reason with him? and say sorry you dont mean any harm you just arent into that kind of stuff, he should respect you just as you respect him...You get me?


----------



## formlessqarrior (Jan 11, 2010)

matthew said:


> Who cares what other people think? If you wanna let your buddy blow you go for it but just like it if was a female friend you can count on it becoming weird.


 totally gay, those who waste their energy are nothing but rechargable batteries to inorganic forces, i advise you to read carlos castaneda, i hope you get a chance at freedom best wishes


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

lmao just thinking about it makes you gay! I would never ever even consider that shit for a second. Youll be screwing some guy in the ass in no time!


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

I still said you should do it though. Obviously your gay so you might as well not resist..


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 11, 2010)

Man how could you even consider letting a man suck u off....???
Just the fact that u considered it.... is gay ...... 
and what are u doing watching porn with a guy in the first place....????
What kind of people do u associate with......???
I mean .... i never had a "friend " ask to do that ..... thats really gay man ....

but its cool man .... i got nothing against you or gay people.....
Id say try it out man.... dont knock it if you havnt tried it....


----------



## tical916 (Jan 11, 2010)

First off, what are you doing getting high and watching porn with a dude? 

If I was doing so with a chick, I'd expect to be banging her before the movie ended.

Secondly, don't lie to us. You let him blow you, not you kinda feel guitly and are asking us if your gay for it.


----------



## Keenly (Jan 11, 2010)

first of all, yes, if you let another man give you head.... yeah that makes you gay


and second, its ok to be gay


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

lmao you let him do it didnt you? haha.. Dont fight it man..


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 11, 2010)

Id bet he was gay before he even made this thread up.....
he just made up this dumb story in hopes that some other weirdo (or some young innocent pothead fuck) would say " yeah id do it" 
And then he would chat pm with that person ....in hope that he would turn another straight man gay....
Ive seen it a million times ....
Sorry dude the jigs up.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 11, 2010)

why does the gay/straight difference actually matter? 

if you want a beej and there's a mouth open, stick it in, doesn't matter if it's a guy or a girl.

speaking as a girl who's fucked both guys and girls, girls def know their way around a vag better...stands to reason that a guy would know his way around a cock and balls better. 

obv it would be weird with him after, other than that i'd say the only risk is that you might like it a little too much haha

just my opinion.


----------



## straw (Jan 11, 2010)

i think you want to see what other people think because it already happened. no real man would be think twice about no shit like that. not saying nothing bad about gays, thats crazy. wait how did he get to you don't have to do anything? me and my boty was talking and he was like that conversation would have been cut short after do you want your cock sucked. if your feeling that way man your curious if it happened your bi.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## doc111 (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

ruderalis88 said:


> why does the gay/straight difference actually matter?
> 
> if you want a beej and there's a mouth open, stick it in, doesn't matter if it's a guy or a girl.
> 
> ...


girl on girl is great! Everyone loves it! But guy on guy isnt the same.. Any straight guy will tell you. You would have the image of a guy sucking you off in your head for the rest of your life. If thats what floats your boat more power to you.. just not for me...


----------



## doc111 (Jan 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> girl on girl is great! Everyone loves it! But guy on guy isnt the same.. Any straight guy will tell you. You would have the image of a guy sucking you off in your head for the rest of your life. If thats what floats your boat more power to you.. just not for me...


Yes it is!!!.............


----------



## doc111 (Jan 11, 2010)

Which would You rather look at??????


This............


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> girl on girl is great! Everyone loves it! But guy on guy isnt the same.. Any straight guy will tell you. You would have the image of a guy sucking you off in your head for the rest of your life. If thats what floats your boat more power to you.. just not for me...


true, although i've known guys who are totally straight but not as repulsed by the gay idea as most are...don't think it questions their straightness, jst means they're more open minded. 
totally each to their own though, i reckon most people's opinions on this are instinctual responses if you know what i mean


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 11, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Yes it is!!!.............


hahaha this is way better than the epic boobs one, no question!


----------



## doc111 (Jan 11, 2010)

.............or this.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> girl on girl is great! Everyone loves it! But guy on guy isnt the same.. Any straight guy will tell you. You would have the image of a guy sucking you off in your head for the rest of your life. If thats what floats your boat more power to you.. just not for me...


Damn straight!!!!

It kinda reminds me of the cock meat sandwhich scene on harold and kumar 2....
Where the guantonomo bay gaurd says "Im not gay your the one whos sucking my dick".....lol


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> Damn straight!!!!
> 
> It kinda reminds me of the cock meat sandwhich scene on harold and kumar 2....
> Where the guantonomo bay gaurd says "Im not gay your the one whos sucking my dick".....lol


lmao, I was thinking of the south park where cartman sucks kyles dick!


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah doc111 the girls obv but those are not good lookin guys! what if there were 2 really fit guys in a bath, and the girls were a couple of fat skanky munters?
also, obv a straight guy is gonna prefer girls to guys and a straight girl is probs gonna prefer guys to girls, it's the inbetweeners who prove the point haha


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

ruderalis88 said:


> yeah doc111 the girls obv but those are not good lookin guys! what if there were 2 really fit guys in a bath, and the girls were a couple of fat skanky munters?
> also, obv a straight guy is gonna prefer girls to guys and a straight girl is probs gonna prefer guys to girls, it's the inbetweeners who prove the point haha


 if it was two fat stanky girls and two guy I would choose niether.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 11, 2010)

ruderalis88 said:


> yeah doc111 the girls obv but those are not good lookin guys! what if there were 2 really fit guys in a bath, and the girls were a couple of fat skanky munters?
> also, obv a straight guy is gonna prefer girls to guys and a straight girl is probs gonna prefer guys to girls, it's the inbetweeners who prove the point haha


It doesnt matter how hot the guy is.....
I could care less..... Ive had a fat skaanky munter try to blow me once... and i let her.....
I regret it now .... but theres is no comparison there... inbetweiners what have u.....

girls will never understand....


----------



## doc111 (Jan 11, 2010)

ruderalis88 said:


> yeah doc111 the girls obv but those are not good lookin guys! what if there were 2 really fit guys in a bath, and the girls were a couple of fat skanky munters?
> also, obv a straight guy is gonna prefer girls to guys and a straight girl is probs gonna prefer guys to girls, it's the inbetweeners who prove the point haha


I know. Hardly fair is it? There is definitely more of a taboo for guys to be gay then girls (Or experiment for that matter). The female physique is just, well it's just, so damn................FINE!!!!!!! I don't have a problem with homosexuality but I just don't really care to have a sweaty nutsack slapping me on the chin. If that's your thing it's all good. God bless you straight women who like the sweaty nutsack thing.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> if it was two fat stanky girls and two guy I would choose niether.


choose a five knuckle shuffle eh


----------



## doc111 (Jan 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> if it was two fat stanky girls and two guy I would choose niether.


Why not? Fat skanks need lovin' too.


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

what is a five knuckle shuffle?


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Why not? Fat skanks need lovin' too.


 and they can have it from someone else


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 11, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I know. Hardly fair is it? There is definitely more of a taboo for guys to be gay then girls (Or experiment for that matter). The female physique is just, well it's just, so damn................FINE!!!!!!! I don't have a problem with homosexuality but I just don't really care to have a sweaty nutsack slapping me on the chin. If that's your thing it's all good. God bless you straight women who like the sweaty nutsack thing.


agreed, ladies are a lot more pleasing to the eye than guys, in general. and it's def more taboo to be a gay guy than a lezzer, good word to use! it's an interesting type of gender inequality


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> what is a five knuckle shuffle?


a handy shandy? rosie palm and thumbelina?

having a wank basically, no offence intended though!


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

ruderalis88 said:


> a handy shandy? rosie palm and thumbelina?
> 
> having a wank basically, no offence intended though!


lmao.. none taken, yes i would though. Ive never heard of any of those terms.. Can I make a guess? You are from England?


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 11, 2010)

i'm not english but i live in the UK, yeah theyre very british expressions either way


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well thanks for the replys so far. It has NOT happened yet, and I am NOT gay. That being said, I find it really weird to be at my age actually thinking about such a thing. And no, I have NO desire to go any further. I would never screw a guy. But in my mind the whole thing is like a power trip. . . make this "gay guy" suck my cock. Maybe I could call him a bitch or whore while he is sucking me off. Also, the thought of the guy eating my sperm is a huge turn on. This is all role play shit which I have never tried. WTF, is this a mid life crisis or what???


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

lol thats funny dude. Ive never thought about that. Are you married? and i hate to say it but if "the thought of a guy eating your sperm" turns you on, Im afraid that makes you gay. Or bisexual at least. If its any concelation, You would fit in prison pretty well!


----------



## morgentaler (Jan 11, 2010)

Which site did you come here from? 4chan or SomethingAwful?


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

And btw if you have a gay guy over to watch porn, you obviously had some "secret" intentions..


----------



## doc111 (Jan 11, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> Well thanks for the replys so far. It has NOT happened yet, and I am NOT gay. That being said, I find it really weird to be at my age actually thinking about such a thing. And no, I have NO desire to go any further. I would never screw a guy. But in my mind the whole thing is like a power trip. . . make this "gay guy" suck my cock. Maybe I could call him a bitch or whore while he is sucking me off. Also, the thought of the guy eating my sperm is a huge turn on. This is all role play shit which I have never tried. WTF, is this a mid life crisis or what???


Nobody's judgin' ya bro. 







j/k


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah i think the only time I have ever watched porn with another guy would have to be when there was 3+ guys and girls at a party etc. 2 guys ehh. Not for me. Have at it!!


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 11, 2010)

First off, he was the one who brought the porno DVD over. I had no "secret" intentions or none of that shit. He brought it over and it was like he said, '"check this stuff out dude, it is totally hot". And it was. It was 3 way sex, 2 guys and one girl, but no gay stuff. My fuckin' dick was stiff as a fuckin' rock. Remember that I was totally buzzed, but I do not offer this as an excuse. Anyway, I have been around for many years, my kids are grown. I have not gone through with this yet, but so what if I do? I would never tell any redneck stoner budies about it if I did it, why the fuck should they judge me? I'm just an older lonely guy with some kninky sex ideas. Big fuckin deal. Anyway, I am going to hang out with "Jack" this Wednesday and get totally baked. Anyone want to hear what happens?


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

lol yes i do want to hear.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 11, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Yes it is!!!.............


 

That's a pretty hot pic. Did you notice it said "oh look, cupcakes" LOL


Fucking cupcakes.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Jan 11, 2010)

tical916 said:


> First off, what are you doing getting high and watching porn with a dude?
> 
> If I was doing so with a chick, I'd expect to be banging her before the movie ended.
> 
> Secondly, don't lie to us. You let him blow you, not you kinda feel guitly and are asking us if your gay for it.


 
ROFLMFAO!!!!!


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 12, 2010)

This shit reminds me of a troll post from 4chan.

If it's not, than enjoy getting a deep dickin from a dude


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2010)

Think it makes you more bi than gay.Whatever...as long as you're both consenting adults, do what you want.And treat him like the human being he is,unless he wants you to call him names.But it's only fair to return the favor.Yup, it will be a night of throat swabbing and core sampling.And that's ok. But it's hard to say,"I'm totally straight! I only like pussy!" when you've got a tube steak in your mouth.So you,my friend lose your "completely straight" card and gain the "murky gray bi-curious experimental card",which offers a 15% percent discount at select Metrosexual fashion outlets near you.You also get a free copy of Ryan Seacrest's candid memoir"Hell, I Don't Know Either!" But all kidding aside,be safe.


upnorth2505 said:


> Well thanks for the replys so far. It has NOT happened yet, and I am NOT gay. That being said, I find it really weird to be at my age actually thinking about such a thing. And no, I have NO desire to go any further. I would never screw a guy. But in my mind the whole thing is like a power trip. . . make this "gay guy" suck my cock. Maybe I could call him a bitch or whore while he is sucking me off. Also, the thought of the guy eating my sperm is a huge turn on. This is all role play shit which I have never tried. WTF, is this a mid life crisis or what???


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 12, 2010)

just tell him, "look im not gay but my asshole is." that should solve everything.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 12, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> just tell him, "look im not gay but my asshole is." that should solve everything.


Koosh! stop being silly man..roalmao!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 12, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> Koosh! stop being silly man..roalmao!!!


 you know me.


----------



## formlessqarrior (Jan 12, 2010)

you need to read carlos castaneda obviously, i dont understand any of this, you will tho when you read his books, those who waste their sexual energy are the walking dead


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 12, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> I was recently getting baked with a guy I have known for a few years. Not a real close friend, more of an aquentence. Anyway we were watching some porn when all of a sudden he asked me if I wanted my cock sucked . I was really horny, but I said no. He told me that I did not have to do anything, so I wouldn't be "gay". I really like women, but ever since then I have been thinking about it. I don't have anything against gays either. So should I let him suck my cock or not. I would really like to hear from some guys if this has ever happened to them.


Are you in *prison*?

If the answer is '*no*,' and a dude sucks you off. That's gay.

It does not make *you* gay, just gay/curious.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 12, 2010)

"Are you in *prison*?

If the answer is '*no*,' and a dude sucks you off. That's gay.

It does not make *you* gay, just gay/curious."

These answers are just getting dumb. . . Like me thinking I would actually get some serious responses here. Anyway, I am meeting this dude tomorrow. I am horny as fuck and want to get my cock sucked. We will see what happens. I have decided to be open minded about this. Who knows, I might even suck his cock. Not any experience with cocks though. Anyway, if you are interested, let me know. If you are REALLY interested PM me and we'll go from there.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 12, 2010)

"you need to read carlos castaneda obviously, i dont understand any of this, you will tho when you read his books, those who waste their sexual energy are the walking dead"

A great writer and story teller, "Castaneda" is widely regarded as a complete and total fruad. He is more of a novelist then any type of shaman.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 12, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> These answers are just getting dumb. . . Like me thinking I would actually get some serious responses here. Anyway, I am meeting this dude tomorrow. I am horny as fuck and want to get my cock sucked. We will see what happens. I have decided to be open minded about this. Who knows, I might even suck his cock. Not any experience with cocks though. Anyway, if you are interested, let me know. If you are REALLY interested PM me and we'll go from there.


What's so *dumb* about it?

If you are in prison *most* people would give you a pass on the gay question.

Anything else, well... is *gay*.

Not criticizing. Just commenting.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 12, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> "Are you in *prison*?
> 
> If the answer is '*no*,' and a dude sucks you off. That's gay.
> 
> ...


Well what did you expect? Threads like this are perfect fodder for people to make fun of. I'm surprised you haven't been ridiculed more. If you are looking for validation then here ya go..........go get your cock sucked by a dude. You won't be gay, unless you want to be. Who the fuck cares if you are gay, straight, bi, or into animals? I know I don't. Just remember, you won't be able to make the shower hot enough to get that shit off of you.


----------



## violator kush (Jan 12, 2010)

use less use a sos pad and a rock to clean your self


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 12, 2010)

ask him if he wants to know who's gay ,if he says yes tell him kiss me and i'll tell you


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 12, 2010)

this has all the hints of a troll thread. like i wanna suck cock but how do you guys feel about this? like he knows what kind of shit is gonna come out of this thread.


----------



## fulbright (Jan 12, 2010)

Unfortunately your poll is very limited. To cover all the bases you should have four options instead of two. Because while I _do_ think having another man suck your cock is gay (i.e. homosexual in nature), I have no opinion on whether you should do it or not. If you want to do it, and from your posts I gather that you do, then do it. You seem to have no repulsion to the idea of sexually pleasing and being pleased by another man. My question is: Is there a difference between being attracted to having sex with another male, and being attracted to another male. If there is no difference, then this would make you gay, or at least bi-sexual. If there is a difference, then you are not necessarily gay or bi-sexual at all.


----------



## morgentaler (Jan 12, 2010)

A good troll thread should have an extremely high ratio of views, and this one is fairly average as far as the threads on here go. If it was for the benefit of 4chan or SA the view count would be way higher than a simple 10 to 1.
The thread doesn't appear to be linked from anywhere, according to a basic google search.
And as a socially (not politically) liberal site, it's not really something to get anyone worked up over.

So as troll threads go it would net a 2/10.


----------



## JN811 (Jan 13, 2010)

lmao if you suck a cock you sir are as gay as Aids..


----------



## doc111 (Jan 13, 2010)

JN811 said:


> lmao if you suck a cock you sir are as gay as Aids..


When confronted about this issue he can always say "I'm not gay but my boyfriend is."


----------



## lozac123 (Jan 13, 2010)

doesnt it just make you bi curious?


----------



## doc111 (Jan 13, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> doesnt it just make you bi curious?


...............until he lets the guy suck his cock. Then it makes him, what's the word, oh yeah GAY!


----------



## BigTitLvr (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol. A bunch of 13 year olds on this website, I guess. Bra, don't let the homophobes rag your head too much. 'Just thinking' about anything doesn't make you anything. Actions do. (I'm no murderer, but the other day when my boss was raking me over the coals I almost...)

Anyway, is a girl who fools around with another girl instantly lesbian? No. She is curious. JUST LIKE YOU. Curiosity is absolutely fine. Acting on curiosity is absolutely fine. Bi-sexuality and homosexuality is absolutely fine. Guys and girls can act on an curious impulse and go back to the opposite sex without being gay forever or having any bad consequences. 

Do whatever you want in life- if it makes you happy (and bj's almost always do) and your partner is willing.


----------



## morgentaler (Jan 13, 2010)

Why even say bi-curious?
He's human. If he's getting it on with other adults. He's just a human doing human things.
Messy things that might sting if they get in someone's eye.
But still just human.


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 13, 2010)

Noway way dude.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, some of you may be wondering what happened this past Wednesday. That was when "Jack" (not his real name) was going to come over and suck my cock. What happened is really wierd.

Jack brought over about a quarter of shrommies and I had some AK47. We were beginning to trip pretty heavy then lit up a big dube and smoked part of it. Then it just happened. Not to sound trite, but it was like a religous expeience.

He started rubbin and messing my hair with this goofy lopsided grin on his face. I felt like I was on a different plane of conciousness. I responed by rubbing his leg then looking up and smiling. I felt kind of shy and silly. Honestly, it gets hard to remember things clearly at this point.

I am not going to give the details of what I remember, suffice to say we had sex, it was two way, but no butt sex.

It was awesome, incredible, and like doors to a new realm were being opened. I do not regret what I did and I am not ashamed.

I really can't call myself straight anymore. I am still not sure if gay is the word either. I guess I am bi. Anyway, I am glad this happened. Peace.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> Well, some of you may be wondering what happened this past Wednesday. That was when "Jack" (not his real name) was going to come over and suck my cock. What happened is really wierd.
> 
> Jack brought over about a quarter of shrommies and I had some AK47. We were beginning to trip pretty heavy then lit up a big dube and smoked part of it. Then it just happened. Not to sound trite, but it was like a religous expeience.
> 
> ...


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 14, 2010)

*Marilyn Manson's List of Things That Make You Gay:*
1. If you get someone else's sperm on you. 
2. If you've ever owned a Smiths album. 
*3. If you get hard while sucking another guy's dick. If you don't, you're straight - unless he gets sperm on you. *
4. If Michael Stipe is in the room with you and you're having sex with a woman, you're bisexual. 
5. If you're at a gay bar, you're not gay. But if you're at a straight bar and you talk to another guy longer than you talk to a girl, you're gay. 
6. If you tap your feet to a Smiths song. 
7. If you discuss art for more than 45 minutes. 
8. If you've ever worn a beret. 
9. If you kiss a guy and he has a hard on, you're not gay unless you have a hard on too. 
10. If you have any kind of sex - with a male or a female - to a Smiths song, you're gay. 
11. If your only purpose in life is to get girls pregnant so they can have more girls to have lesbian sex together. 
12. If you jack off and you get cum on yourself. 
13. If you get a boner watching Gilligan's Island. 
14. If you don't get a boner watching Bewitched. 
15. If there's a Smiths song on in a bar, and you're in the bathroom with your dick in your hand. 
16. If your name is Richard and you go by Dick. 
17. If you're friends with anyone named Dick. 
18. If you don't cheat on your wife, you're only using her as a prop to make people think you're not gay. 
19. If you're friends with a model. 
20. If you fuck a girl who likes the Smiths. 
21 If you don't eat meat because the Smiths album Meat is Murder had an impact on your life. 
22. If you do anything spiritual. 
23. If you fuck a woman and she's carrying a boy, you're gay. If you get sperm on the amniotic sac, the baby will grow up to be gay too. 
24. If you've ever had a haircut like Morrissey. 
25. If you've ever had a haircut while a Morrissey or Smiths album was playing in the room. 
26. If you've ever talked about or owned a crystal - especially if it's crystal meth. 
27. If you've ever put Band-Aids on your nipples as a fashion statement. 
28. If you've ever spent more than a week on South Beach. 
29. If you're not thinking about tits right now. 
30. If you still liked Judas Priest after you heard the rumor that Rob Halford was gay. 
31. If you get a hard on while taking a shit. 
32. If you know what sperm tastes like (especially if it's your own). 
33. If you kiss a girl with tongue after she's swallowed your cum. 
34. If you get hard while reading this. 
35. If you know the names of anyone who's ever been in the Smiths besides Morrissey and Johnny Marr. 
36. If you're a male model. 
37. If you get choked up listening to Boys Don't Cry by The Cure. 
38. If you're a clothing designer. 
39. If your first, last, middle, or only name is Morrissey.


----------



## BigTitLvr (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL. Wow. Well I'm glad everything came out o.k. Another one switching teams. Whatever turns your knob, bro. More titties for me!


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 14, 2010)

"
*Marilyn Manson's List of Things That Make You Gay:*
1. If you get someone else's sperm on you. 
2. If you've ever owned a Smiths album. "

lol This is really funny. Problem is that I had to look up "The Smiths" on Wiki. Guest that makes me str8. . . NOT


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 14, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> "
> *Marilyn Manson's List of Things That Make You Gay:*
> 1. If you get someone else's sperm on you.
> 2. If you've ever owned a Smiths album. "
> ...


I liked this one:
30. If you still liked Judas Priest after you heard the rumor that Rob Halford was gay. 

Marilyn actually is pretty funny.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 14, 2010)

"I liked this one:
30. If you still liked Judas Priest after you heard the rumor that Rob Halford was gay.

Marilyn actually is pretty funny."

That is pretty funny. Also interesting. Ever see the movie "Rock Star"? Mark Walberg and Jennifer Aniston. The singer who Walberg replaces in Steel Dragon I think was based on Rob Halford? Anyway Marilyn is ready to marry some hot babe, Evan Rachel Wood. 

Also, didn't Ozzie or someone have a gay bass player? Also interesting in that I play bass guitar and I'm actually pretty good.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 14, 2010)

Not sure how to figure this out, but thanks to the person who gave me +rep. Still kind of a noob


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 15, 2010)

no problem, you earnt it!


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 15, 2010)

All the motivational posters in this thread were fucking hilarious!!! Oh, how i want a cupcake now......

Seriously dude, there's no need to worry about labels. If you are gay/straight/bi it doesnt matter. Whoever you are attracted to, wrap them around your dick and have fun.


----------



## OrganicOutdoorman (Jan 15, 2010)

How can you even ask that...nothing against gays at all, but of course it is homosexual to engage in sexual activity with the same sex...regardless of weather 'you do anything'...its gay


----------



## sarah22 (Jan 16, 2010)

well, im going to put in my 2 cents here and say that i dont see it as gay at all. 

in my opinion, a person who is truly gay, will have *romantic* feelings for people of the same sex. not just *sexual* feelings. to me, sexuality is not necessarily tied to romance. people experiment with all kinds of different things sexually. it doesnt mean that they're going to do those things all the time, just that they were trying it on for size. 

so if it was just an experience in exploring sexuality then no, i dont see that as being gay. now if you were to end up preferring the same sex and developing relationships with members of the same sex, then i would see that as gay. and its totally cool either way


----------



## mofizzle415 (Jan 16, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> well, im going to put in my 2 cents here and say that i dont see it as gay at all.
> 
> in my opinion, a person who is truly gay, will have *romantic* feelings for people of the same sex. not just *sexual* feelings. to me, sexuality is not necessarily tied to romance. people experiment with all kinds of different things sexually. it doesnt mean that they're going to do those things all the time, just that they were trying it on for size.
> 
> so if it was just an experience in exploring sexuality then no, i dont see that as being gay. now if you were to end up preferring the same sex and developing relationships with members of the same sex, then i would see that as gay. and its totally cool either way


.... 


Fuck this shit....brotha if you in any way shape or form considered thiskiss-ass...then your a fucken homo...I dont care either way but dude your a piper...or a pipee


----------



## mofizzle415 (Jan 16, 2010)

if you fuck an animal makes you gulity of beastiality, if you fuck a dead animal your a necrophiliac...if the cap fitz, then wear it proudly brotha....not my cup of tea I like a nice wet beav myself but if cock is your tea then crumpets too you and cheers and whatever the fuck else.... "Mas "putooooooooooooooo".....


----------



## mofizzle415 (Jan 16, 2010)

fuck semantics....potatoe, potato, tomatoe,tomato, cock in the mouth or thought of=super queer...anyone that says diffrent...blow me


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jan 16, 2010)

yo man if you want to get your cock sucked and it dosnt matter if its a dude or a chick, than your not gay, your bi

but thats only if you go through with it

if you do it and only fuck dudes exclusively _then _it would be gay

in my oppinion, you already have a streak of homosexuality, because you watched porn with another dude and because thought about him sucking your dick more than once.

so go for it man, like someone else said; its not wrong to be gay. its also not wrong to like blow jobs


----------



## mofizzle415 (Jan 16, 2010)

dont get me wrong im from the Gay mecca of the world San Fran...been around it my whole life...have gay friends...so im not anti-gay,homophobic.....just anti someone debating whether it makes them gay...no debate...your gay...or bi i guess...


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jan 16, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> well, im going to put in my 2 cents here and say that i dont see it as gay at all.
> 
> *in my opinion, a person who is truly gay, will have *romantic* feelings for people of the same sex. not just *sexual* feelings. to me, sexuality is not necessarily tied to romance*. people experiment with all kinds of different things sexually. it doesnt mean that they're going to do those things all the time, just that they were trying it on for size.
> 
> so if it was just an experience in exploring sexuality then no, i dont see that as being gay. now if you were to end up preferring the same sex and developing relationships with members of the same sex, then i would see that as gay. and its totally cool either way


but, thats why its hetero- and homo- SEXUALITY, not homoromanceality


----------



## mofizzle415 (Jan 16, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> but, thats why its hetero- and homo- SEXUALITY, not homoromanceality


 
lol lol....


----------



## qptyqpty (Jan 16, 2010)

I say if you are interested, go for it. It is the only way to figure out if you like it or not, to figure out who you are, per se.

I speak from experience because I am a 20-something male and I (used to, pre-couple life) love to suck cock. I am not gay, but I still have the urges, even though I am in a relationship with a girlfriend whom I am going to marry. But I realize it is some primalistic urge, and I suppress it. I went through the military seeing lots of cocks, and it never bothered me, but I liked the way other guys cocks looked. I admit I am bigger than most, but not judgemental or anything, nor am I proud.

If I were single I wouldnt have a problem giveing someone a blow job but I am really OCD picky so my experiences have been limited. You might find out a different side of yourself. Or at the worst, its only getting head, you could pretend you are asleep or something.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Jan 16, 2010)

Im reading this shit and im just like wow...


----------



## mr.red (Jan 17, 2010)

lololololololol

This shit is funny


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 17, 2010)

qptyqpty said:


> I say if you are interested, go for it. It is the only way to figure out if you like it or not, to figure out who you are, per se.
> 
> I speak from experience because I am a 20-something male and I (used to, pre-couple life) love to suck cock. I am not gay, but I still have the urges, even though I am in a relationship with a girlfriend whom I am going to marry. But I realize it is some primalistic urge, and I suppress it. I went through the military seeing lots of cocks, and it never bothered me, but I liked the way other guys cocks looked. I admit I am bigger than most, but not judgemental or anything, nor am I proud.
> 
> If I were single I wouldnt have a problem giveing someone a blow job but I am really OCD picky so my experiences have been limited. You might find out a different side of yourself. Or at the worst, its only getting head, you could pretend you are asleep or something.


Hey dude, it seems like this thread never ends. Not sure if you read earlier, but I did go through with this. I triped on shrooms with the guy and we and mutual sex. I no longer consider myself str8. Bi, maybe gay. Either way I do not care.

But you really seem to like cocks from what you say. At the very least you must be bi. Str8 guys don't "love to suck cock" Just realize this urge will never go away even after you are married. Do you think you can refrain from possibly cheating on your future wife for the rest of your life?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 17, 2010)

qptyqpty said:


> I am a 20-something male and I (used to, pre-couple life) love to suck cock. I am not gay..... But I realize it is some primalistic urge, and I suppress it.


You are gay and so is the other gay.....
and thats cool .... just accept it....

My question is do woman get this primalistic urge were talking about???

If so:
God bless people who do....
Gay or straight.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2010)

i got to page two and was like.. this guys gay.. i made it to page 2..lol


----------



## qptyqpty (Jan 18, 2010)

ok well im gay and its suppressed and whatever if you want to be technical but I love the pussy and monogamy first and foremost fo what class is that? lol. my point is go with what you like, each and every one of you. Anyone else's opinion of what you do so long as it doesn't harm anyone else should be the least of your worries. Water off a ducks back man. Let the hater's hate, That's how you know you doing your job playa.  I got mine ><

And to the primalistic urges of women I would have to say women are just as every bit as horny and kinky as men, its getting worse (or better, however you look at it) with every generation too. A lot of women experiment with homosexuality in their 6-13 years, and then during the college years again. I think its more of a socially ingrained thing programmed into our primitive heads to have the women familiarize themselves with their working bits. Maybe guys do it too. Personally I was having such bad luck with women I decided I would ride the cock and see if it was my style, or if it was any better.

Well, I am sticking with the pussy, put it that way. Encounters always wierded me out, but I have the fantasies now and then. Make me gay? I dont think about it because I don't care lol. I have had several girlfriends who were bisexual, and though they would talk about eating pussy now and then they never seemed to urge for it. But that's only my experience. Never looked into it =)


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 18, 2010)

qptyqpty said:


> ok well im gay and its suppressed and whatever if you want to be technical but I love the pussy and monogamy first and foremost fo what class is that? lol. my point is go with what you like, each and every one of you. Anyone elses opionion of what you do so long as it doesnt harm anyone else should be the least of your worries. Water off a ducks back man. Let the hater's hate, Thats how you know you doing your job playa.  I got mine ><
> 
> And to the primalistic urges of women I would have to say women are just as every bit as horny and kinky as men, its getting worse (or better, however you look at it) with every generation too. A lot of women experience with homosexuality in their 6-13 years, and then during the college years again. I think its more of a socially ingrained thing programmed into our primitive heads to have the women familiarize themselves with their working bits. Maybe guys do it to. Personally I was having such bad luck with women I decided I would ride the cock and see if it was my style, or if it was any better.
> 
> Well, I am sticking with the pussy, put it that way. Encounters always wierded me out, but I have the fantasies now and then. Make me gay? I dont think about it because I dont care lol. I have had several girlfriends who were bisexual, and though they would talk about eating pussy now and then they never seemed to urge for it. But thats only my experience. Never looked into it =)


That's all cool guy. Best Wishes. Anyone else out these who dealing with any of these issues?

It's kinda of funny, but some folks in the tokin' culture are NOT the coolist when it comes to smoking. . . POLE 

So I invite anyone who ever has thought about, has once or twice, use to, or is like super scared of sex with a guy to tell your story.

Have you ever been in love with a guy? Did you ever have a guy suck you off? Did you suck a guy off? Sex with a neighbor? Sex in the military? Are you married? Divorced? Molested as a youth? In the closet, or out?

For us bi and gay guys in the tokers cummunity, it is helpful to hear from others. If you want to protect your online personna, thats cool. Just make up a different identity.

Also, isn't it time to have a topic area in the forums for GLBT stoner disscussion?

Let's hear from you folks.

ps. I would like to hear from women too. No intention to slight you, just so many guys on here you sometimes forget!


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 19, 2010)

guys should be with gals, unless your parents forgot to tell you. i think homosexuality is wrong, and disgusting. that being said, i have no problem with gay folks. i wouldn't go out of my way to befriend a gay person, but then i wouldn't swerve my car into one either...


----------



## Mercer (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah if your thinking about it, your gay side is winning, IMO i wouldnt let me or think bout letting him..but in your case you mise well let him or you'll have that thought of "what if" lol have fun and just imagin a females lips


----------



## johnny961 (Jan 19, 2010)

This shit is freaking funny as hell. Should i or shoulnt i woops too late i did it. I guess that makes you a cocksucker then. LOL


----------



## BigTitLvr (Jan 20, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> guys should be with gals, unless your parents forgot to tell you. i think homosexuality is wrong, and disgusting. that being said, i have no problem with gay folks. i wouldn't go out of my way to befriend a gay person, but then i wouldn't swerve my car into one either...


silky shagsalot says: you're a wrong, disgusting, perverted freak who's parents raised wrong.

but he doesn't mind you so much. 

feel better now?


----------



## BigTitLvr (Jan 20, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> well, im going to put in my 2 cents here and say that i dont see it as gay at all.
> 
> in my opinion, a person who is truly gay, will have *romantic* feelings for people of the same sex. not just *sexual* feelings. to me, sexuality is not necessarily tied to romance. people experiment with all kinds of different things sexually. it doesnt mean that they're going to do those things all the time, just that they were trying it on for size.
> 
> so if it was just an experience in exploring sexuality then no, i dont see that as being gay. now if you were to end up preferring the same sex and developing relationships with members of the same sex, then i would see that as gay. and its totally cool either way


great comment. sex and love are separate. and curiosity is human and animal nature.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 20, 2010)

BigTitLvr said:


> silky shagsalot says: you're a wrong, disgusting, perverted freak who's parents raised wrong.
> but he doesn't mind you so much.
> feel better now?


LOL, did i say that? it doesn't sound like it to me, from my post. sounds like you may be gay, and are lashing out at me because i have struck some sort of nerve...
just because i believe it's wrong, doesn't mean i think those things. it may be that those are the things you feel subconsciously.


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 20, 2010)

matthew said:


> you can count on it becoming weird.


too late*!*........


----------



## BigTitLvr (Jan 20, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> LOL, did i say that? it doesn't sound like it to me, from my post. sounds like you may be gay, and are lashing out at me because i have struck some sort of nerve...
> just because i believe it's wrong, doesn't mean i think those things. it may be that those are the things you feel subconsciously.


Okay, maybe you need to re-read your post:



Silky Shagsalot said:


> guys should be with gals, unless your parents forgot to tell you. i think homosexuality is wrong, and disgusting. that being said, i have no problem with gay folks. i wouldn't go out of my way to befriend a gay person, but then i wouldn't swerve my car into one either...


You plainly state, in english: homosexuality is wrong and disgusting. And you imply bad parenting is responsible for his behavior. 

Then you say:



Silky Shagsalot said:


> just because i believe it's wrong, doesn't mean i think those things. it may be that those are the things you feel subconsciously.


How is it you can believe something is wrong, but not think something is wrong? You sir, are a conundrum. Though I applaud you for your attempts in tolerance of other people's disgusting behavior. 

Wrong? Well, no invented god's opinion of homosexuality matters. And neither does nature's sexual reproduction technique- we don't all reproduce anyway.

So hopefully, at some point you will realize that even though you may personally find homosexual behavior disgusting, it is not WRONG. There is no such thing as wrong when it come to personal choices. An action is only wrong when it violates another person's rights or liberties.

Peace.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 20, 2010)

BigTitLvr said:


> Okay, maybe you need to re-read your post:
> You plainly state, in english: homosexuality is wrong and disgusting. And you imply bad parenting is responsible for his behavior.
> 
> Then you say:
> ...


LOL, i can see how one could misconstrue what i wrote. but that's as close as i can get to voicing my opinion w/o starting a riot, lol. yes i said it was wrong & disgusting, to me. that's my choice, just like the opposite is theirs. using your logic, nothing is wrong or right. you say an invented God? so my opinion of homosexuality is wrong, but when you say God is invented, you believe you're right?? you've lost some credibility there...... this circular logic always confuses me................


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 20, 2010)

> For us bi and gay guys in the tokers cummunity, it is helpful to hear from others. If you want to protect your online personna, thats cool. Just make up a different identity.
> 
> Also, isn't it time to have a topic area in the forums for GLBT stoner disscussion?


dude an LGBT forum on here would just get bombarded with abuse! i'm quite surprised there hasn't been more hate in this thread actually lol



BigTitLvr said:


> Okay, maybe you need to re-read your post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bigtit, i fully concur with all your chat. silkyshagsalot, bigtit is right.

apart from one thing, homosexuality isn't a choice. neither is heterosexuality. you just are the way you are, you don't decide to be.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 20, 2010)

ruderalis88 said:


> dude an LGBT forum on here would just get bombarded with abuse! i'm quite surprised there hasn't been more hate in this thread actually lol
> bigtit, i fully concur with all your chat. silkyshagsalot, bigtit is right.
> 
> apart from one thing, homosexuality isn't a choice. neither is heterosexuality. you just are the way you are, you don't decide to be.


isn't a choice?!?!?! life is all about choices, come on!!! but it doesn't matter. you are what you are. (starting to sound like popeye, lol!) saying there is no choice involved is a cop out. that's like saying, "i want to be gay, but i have no choice, i'm straight." when i was young, i hated the taste of beer. now, it's like swizzling warm gravy from a gravy boat! time can effect your likes/dislikes. but again, i don't care if people are gay. be gay all you want! it is what it is, and it is none of my business or anyone else's. the thing i've always found odd, is the need to tell the world about it. makes about as much sense as me starting a thread to discuss my being straight..... nobody cares.....


----------



## mr.red (Jan 20, 2010)

lolololololololololololololololololol

reminds me of that episode of south park 

where the two guys masturbated in the hot tub together or whatever

and no one thought it was gay

except.. everyone thinks its gay


----------



## qptyqpty (Jan 20, 2010)

lol. I love it.

Rude or whatever, if any of you met me in person you wouldnt think im gay, bi, etc or harbor any such feelings.. But ive also been publicly open about my escapades, mainly because i only cared about what people thought of me into 6th grade. Since then, ive lived a much better life not worrying about how others view me; that I am my own person and God has given me free will to pursue anything I wish. I am spiritual, im politically active, I dont care for democrats or republicans either way because the system is broken. I volunteer, i have had sex with lots of women and only 3 guys, which I had bad experiences with. That is what probably keeps the innate desire at bay; I can watch porn all I want and thats cool. GF is just as freaky as me and knows everything about me, strapon is just as good. 

Can I keep my fidelity? Absolutely. I love my gf more than I love myself (You have to be able to love yourself before you can really truly love someone else. If you dont accept who you are, who will?) and after only 2 years with her, we do not fight at all, we share all burdens equally. It is absolutely great. Sorry to brag, but ive been through many crazy nut women that werent worth any of the effort I put into them, and I know I will never find another one like her. So that makes that easy.

I have to also comment on the homosexuality is wrong and disgusting; Eating McDonalds 5 or 6 days of the week is wrong and disgusting. Bombing countries to exploit their people, economies, and resources is wrong and disgusting. Living a life where you endlessly consume, never willingly giving anything back to society whether rich, poor, or in between -- that is wrong and disgusting. Getting a dog, tying it up in the backyard, left in the cold with no food and a frozen bowl of water is wrong and disgusting. Continuing to pay money to a company that sells you products that have poisons in them, and willfully using that product, which includes a label telling you that toxins are in them -- is wrong and disgusting. Working for that company in any form, is wrong and disgusting. (tobacco, toothpaste, drinking water, mouthwash, coca cola and pepsi products, ground beef, cheese, milk, shit the list goes on) Supporting a faux system that promotes criminal activity, suppression of its people, and advocates war around the world is wrong and disgusting. 

Waiting for someone ELSE to save your ass for you -- Is wrong and disgusting.

Fucking your cousin is wrong and disgusting.




Not insinuating anything against anyone at all. Just sayin.


Theres a lot of shit more important than hating on people who like the same sex.

For instance, I lost a body part protecting your freedom to hate on me (to those who do/would).


Without a gov, I wont be so nice.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 20, 2010)

qptyqpty said:


> lol. I love it.
> 
> Rude or whatever, if any of you met me in person you wouldnt think im gay, bi, etc or harbor any such feelings.. But ive also been publicly open about my escapades, mainly because i only cared about what people thought of me into 6th grade. Since then, ive lived a much better life not worrying about how others view me; that I am my own person and God has given me free will to pursue anything I wish. I am spiritual, im politically active, I dont care for democrats or republicans either way because the system is broken. I volunteer, i have had sex with lots of women and only 3 guys, which I had bad experiences with. That is what probably keeps the innate desire at bay; I can watch porn all I want and thats cool. GF is just as freaky as me and knows everything about me, strapon is just as good.
> 
> ...


 


+rep good post!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 20, 2010)

sharting your pants after eating pork roast at the american legion is disgusting too.


----------



## neilsweaky (Jan 20, 2010)

It's too bad Marijuana Subculture has gone from friendly loving hippies to homophobic 13 year olds. Less than 2% of the population is completely straight or completely gay/lesbian.

I think theres no such thing as gay or straight. It's all an illusion. I say, fuck the system. Suck the dick and fuck the pussy. I dare to be different.


----------



## qptyqpty (Jan 20, 2010)

Also homosexuality according to the bible is an abomination, yes. However, it is supposed to be a punishment inflicted upon the world for a life of iniquity. If homosexuality (in man as well as animals) does not occur naturally, and it is completely a choice, then why cant I get the idea of dick out of my head sometimes? It isnt that I _want_ to think about it really, it just pops in there and so happens I get a boner too. However I have been "teetotaling," if you will, for 6 years. Dont think I will ever bother with another actual man due to the fact it makes me feel wierd. I cant do the kissing and I hate having my nipples touched. Really wierd. But normal.

I cannot help it that if HS is indeed a _choice_, then it _has_ to be some kind of subliminal choice I had been goaded into making, most likely due to a society that is in complete and utter moral freefall for at least the last 80 years. Living in a consumer society, being bombarded by advertising made by hard working men with families who pay taxes and hire other hard working, tax paying men to build those societies up, and since the second world war when women went full time into jobs to help support the war effort caused the breakup of homes, and for the separation of children from their parents. In my case, dad was off in Korea or Germany or Egypt or wherever the hell he went, and I spent most of my childhood under the influence of my mother, grandmother, and sister.

Im in touch with my feminine side, and im sure the ease at which I can approach and lay a woman pisses other guys off, but its not my fault. I know how women think, and I apply my knowledge. Also, I have no interest in modern day gladiator sports of the stinking masses, so i get my _real_ world and national news elsewhere. I even have conversations with homophobic individuals, about homosexuality, while remaining neutral and still giving them some things to go home thinking about. You never know, you might even see me on tv someday and never know it, making positive change in this world.

There is a lot more behind anyone's ideals, religious views, sexuality, nationality... and at the risk of sounding like an EEO seminar, it is just not worth it. Someone might hate me if I told them I had sucked some meat in my day, yet they had praised me for years about all my virtues. What sense does that make? That person is so dense in the head they cannot see the forest for the trees? Alas, that is why their opinion matters to me not. Makes about as much sense as having a seething hatred for someone that loves Harley motorcycles, or someone who plays guitar.

Also, some people just need an ass beating. I was partying in college at the gay dorm, and as a guy dressed in a devil suit passed by I commented on his tail. "Nice tail" is all I said and this guy went off. Told me to come down there and say it to him, so I laughed and remarked "I meant no harm by it, after all it is Halloween." But he told me in a forceful tone to get down there and tell it to him. So I asked him if he really wanted me to come down there. So I did. I got directly in his face and screamed in my MILITARY voice that he has no idea who the fuck he is talking to and I was 2 minutes from shoving his hand in his ass. Well he pussed out and ran off crying, and I really was looking for a fight, but I was going to let him have the honour of hitting me first. After that, I was going to break his arm in self defense. Boom. Asshole. 

Gays that actually cannot defend themselves have to put up with this shit on a constant basis. In person I simply dont stand for it if someone is aggressive. I protect ALL people, from ALL enemies, FOREIGN AND DOMESTIC. 

Also, sorry for getting worked up on this topic. It is a refreshing change for me, as I seem to be consumed by doom, yet I have faith in humanity, We all just need a different perspective is all.

I suggest ALL start here if not already: Plato - The Allegory of the Cave


----------



## g13skunk (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah man dont do it youll be waking up in the morning disgusted at ur self


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 20, 2010)

qptyqpty said:


> Also homosexuality according to the bible is an abomination, yes. However, it is supposed to be a punishment inflicted upon the world for a life of iniquity. If homosexuality (in man as well as animals) does not occur naturally, and it is completely a choice, then why cant I get the idea of dick out of my head sometimes?


this is about where i stopped reading and started laughing. the reason you can't get the idea of a dick out of your head is because you're a dick-head!


----------



## BigTitLvr (Jan 20, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> LOL, i can see how one could misconstrue what i wrote. but that's as close as i can get to voicing my opinion w/o starting a riot, lol. yes i said it was wrong & disgusting, to me. that's my choice, just like the opposite is theirs. using your logic, nothing is wrong or right. you say an invented God? so my opinion of homosexuality is wrong, but when you say God is invented, you believe you're right?? you've lost some credibility there...... this circular logic always confuses me................


Wow. A believer accusing a non-believer of circular logic. Can I assume you believe Zeus was invented, NOT real? Well that's the way I feel about your god and everyone else's- until you provide proof.

But forget about it. I have no wish to attack you personally. But it IS important to realize that: nothing is wrong which doesn't infringe on the rights of others. Just think about that regarding any personal choice. 

I'm sure you realize this about drug use, sex before marriage, bodily modification and mutilation, and other choices which believers and/or society might frown on. They may be gross, but they are not wrong as long as you and your partner are willing. That is what is meant by personal freedoms.

As far as gay goes; it is a choice, and it is not. It depends. Some people are probably curious and give in to it like a fetish. Others, like a friend from the past, was molested by a man as a kid and I believe it steered him toward his homosexuality, whereas he might have grown up straight. And still others might be a medical condition involved. Chimerism is a real phenomenon where twins (identical or fraternal) are fused together in the womb. No one knows exactly how widespread this condition is. But those afflicted might very well have the body of a man and the brain of a woman (or absolutely any combination of organs). This could explain some people's confusion. 

So the people who claim they are "born that way": well, why not?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 20, 2010)

BigTitLvr said:


> Wow. A believer accusing a non-believer of circular logic. Can I assume you believe Zeus was invented, NOT real? Well that's the way I feel about your god and everyone else's- until you provide proof.


oh what a sad tirade. is proof in writing or on paper something that provides you with comfort, or a claim to be latched on to? so you have gotten blood work to provide the proof you need to declare your father the true donor to your mother?


----------



## BigTitLvr (Jan 20, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> oh what a sad tirade. is proof in writing or on paper something that provides you with comfort, or a claim to be latched on to? so you have gotten blood work to provide the proof you need to declare your father the true donor to your mother?


Please. Do you believe in Zeus? Of course not. Well, I don't believe in your god either. And one day, everyone will look back on our age and laugh about these gods, too. 

Believe in your god if it makes sense to you. But don't pity the non-believers. We don't answer to or worship invisible spirits who's believers have been praying for signs for so long they're beginning to see them in grill cheese sandwiches. 

That's what I mean by proof. It's called FAITH precisely because there is no proof. 

I'll say it again: if just one religion provided one bit of proof of their god doing any of the things they say he did, there would be only one religion on the planet. 

Sorry to hijack this thread. But he doesn't have to worry about god caring if a guy sucks his dick.


----------



## Keenly (Jan 20, 2010)

neilsweaky said:


> Less than 2% of the population is completely straight or completely gay/lesbian.
> .




you want to cite your source on that one? i call bullshit


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Jan 21, 2010)

i feel sick....


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 21, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with some of the tokers today?   

Guess I'm a jaded hippie, although I never identified as such.

So GLTB people have become the "whipping boy" of the conservative right.

It is no longer acceptable to hate blacks, foreigners, jews, and others. And it shouldn't be. Just like it should not be acceptable to hate gays folks.

What ever happened to the live-and-let-live of the toker community? I guess it never existed. Many are now the money grubbing, selfish, indulgent, hateful people that used to be reviled. They like to point fingers and blame. What they wont do is take a close look at themselves and their bankrupt value systems. 

So I say to all you GLBT haters out there: 

Us gay tokers need our own space on this board! Maybe not just for gays, but for open-minded "community" chat space. Moderators, what do you think??


----------



## doc111 (Jan 21, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> What the hell is wrong with some of the tokers today?
> 
> Guess I'm a jaded hippie, although I never identified as such.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why you're pointing the finger at conservatives. How do you know that the people hating on you in this thread are conservative? And honestly I don't see anybody really hating. Most people are being fairly supportive. A couple have expressed a little disgust but who gives a shit. You've been gay for like a week and you're already talking about how conservatives are attacking you for being gay. Nobody cares bro. Good for you. You are gonna always have people who won't accept it or are gonna be dicks but you just have to ignore it. I'm sure there are plenty of liberals who don't care for homosexuality too. Now stop whining and be who you are. That's all you can do.


----------



## qptyqpty (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL funny when people cant make a viable point or support their own beliefs, they resort to name-calling.

Therefore any argument i've made has made its point. Those stuck in 3rd grade, im not concerned about.

Watch it in the woods though.


----------



## fitch303 (Jan 21, 2010)

A dude putting his dick in another dudes ass is gross, being conservative or not has nothing to do with it. Make sure you play safe though


----------



## doc111 (Jan 21, 2010)

Read this:


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_ts1066


----------



## howhighru (Jan 21, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> I was recently getting baked with a guy I have known for a few years. Not a real close friend, more of an aquentence. Anyway we were watching some porn when all of a sudden he asked me if I wanted my cock sucked . I was really horny, but I said no. He told me that I did not have to do anything, so I wouldn't be "gay". I really like women, but ever since then I have been thinking about it. I don't have anything against gays either. So should I let him suck my cock or not. I would really like to hear from some guys if this has ever happened to them.


Go for it..Thats HOT...lol


----------



## mr.red (Jan 21, 2010)

Reminds me of a study I saw on tv a bit ago.. after looking it up here is the jist of it:

Another study done by Simon LeVay focused on the size of INAH3 nucleus of the hypothalamus. He wanted to test whether the areas INAH-2 and INAH3 in the nucleus were different in size not by sex, but by sexual orientation. By proving a difference in size, he could establish that the brains of gay men were similar to that of women's brains. He only found that INAH-2 exhibited difference in sexual orientation. It was two times larger in heterosexual men as homosexual men, and he concluded it was different because of sexual orientation, not because of a difference in sex.

honestly whether it is a choice or not I don't care

just let people be who they are


----------



## T905 (Jan 21, 2010)

first off . i think its werid chillin wit a gay guy in the first place. second if he asked me to suck my cock id Flip. id tell him to get out right away. non of that shit mang if yu wanted yur dick suckd go get it from a girl.... or the reason you thinking of letting him suck u off cuz u cant find a girl? im not to sure about ur situation but god damn. thats the gay'est thing i heard. having thoughts of letting a guy suck yu off. common its cool wen its 2 girls ya digg? but fuk GUYS+GUYS ARE NOT MEANT TO BE ITS FUCKING ADAM AND EVE NOT FUCKING ADAM AND STEVE


----------



## JN811 (Jan 21, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> what the hell is wrong with some of the tokers today?
> 
> Guess i'm a jaded hippie, although i never identified as such.
> 
> ...


 lmao im glad youre finally admitting it


----------



## T905 (Jan 21, 2010)

ill reply again ITS ADAM AND EVE NO ADAM AND STEVE


----------



## Murfy (Jan 21, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> What the hell is wrong with some of the tokers today?
> 
> Guess I'm a jaded hippie, although I never identified as such.
> 
> ...


and there it is-the crux!


----------



## Murfy (Jan 21, 2010)

rollie??????????-----------////////////////??????????????????
we need a gay section
LOLOLOLOL-----hahhahhhaaaaaaaaaaahahhahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaha
there's always an angle
isn't there a group for this on yahoo or something
upnorth you are queer as a three dollar bill


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 21, 2010)

T905 said:


> ill reply again ITS ADAM AND EVE NO ADAM AND STEVE


You can say it all day long. But it does not change the fact there is *nothing wrong* with homosexuality.

If that is the way someone is wired, you can't change it. Nor should you try. 

Live and let live, Dude.

I do find it humorous you have no heartburn over *girl on girl*, while *guy on guy* apparently turns your stomach.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 21, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> You can say it all day long. But it does not change the fact there is *nothing wrong* with homosexuality.
> 
> If that is the way someone is wired, you can't change it. Nor should you try.
> 
> ...


Wow, cool dude. Thanks. To get off tangent on DOC111's post, if other republicans were like McCain's wife, I'd have no problem voting for them. I do not mean to bring down all conservatives. I am fiscally conservative, don't like to be taxed to shit, don't like to see my tax dollars go to people who do not deserve it.

I have worked hard and paid taxes all my life. I just want what most people want: a decent life and the American Dream.

That might be trite to some, but really, that is all I want. I have lived the American Dream. Owned a small business, employed people, owned a house, etc.

Unfortunately, I lost it all at the start of the recession. I am not blaming anyone. I think to some degree, we are all responsible for the state of the economy now: people living beyond their means, and Wall Street out-of-control. I owned stock, guess that makes me quilty.

Anyway, is it too much to ask that a hard working, tax paying guy be treated like the decent person he is? Some (mostly wing nuts) conservatives think I do not deserve to be treated like a human being.

To those that disagree, I can only say try standing in my shoes. I can also say I am begining to get impatient with the Dems and Obama.

But, I can never vote for a party/movement that does not denounce hate.

Sorry to get side tracked here. This is supposed to be about gay stuff. To those folks that are conservative that don't hate my guts, live long and prosper (lol). That's a joke. I am serious.


----------



## mr.red (Jan 21, 2010)

adam and eve = not real


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 21, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> Wow, cool dude. Thanks. To get off tangent on DOC111's post, if other republicans were like McCain's wife, I'd have no problem voting for them. I do not mean to bring down all conservatives. I am fiscally conservative, don't like to be taxed to shit, don't like to see my tax dollars go to people who do not deserve it.
> 
> I have worked hard and paid taxes all my life. I just want what most people want: a decent life and the American Dream.
> 
> ...


That's why I *differentiate* between Conservatives and Republicans. On any given issue, I can draw fire from Republicans or Democrats. To *me*, that gives me a little *credibility*.

I have relatives who are rural Democrats. They tell me I'm more Liberal than they are on *many* issues.

I know some gay dudes who are *hard core* Conservatives. They call themselves FRAGGs (Far Right Angry Gay Guys). They support Conservative principles, but for some reason, the Republican party rejects them.

Republicans really need to get past it, but they won't. The *Moral Majority* is a steady constituency.

But don't be fooled. A fair number of Democrats do not support gay rights either. They just keep their mouths shut.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 21, 2010)

Murfy said:


> rollie??????????-----------////////////////??????????????????
> we need a gay section
> LOLOLOLOL-----hahhahhhaaaaaaaaaaahahhahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaha
> there's always an angle
> ...


Yeah, so what? I am queer. Big deal. 

And no "angle" here. I say what I mean and I mean what I say. And yes, there are gay forums all over the place. 

If there was one small section for GLBT here is it really going to matter to you? Or anyone else here for that matter? I love smoking weed and getting stoned and learning to grow. Is it a big deal if a few of us explore who we are and how it relates to the grow/stoner community?

Rollie, if you are reading this do the right thing. In the Cannabis Cafe, how about "Rainbow Tokers" "A place for GLBT to discuss cannabis and its impact on the community."

Rollie, it IS relevent to this site and this forum. Heck, I would say that 75% of gays get stoned anyway. So we should have a place here.


----------



## PadawanBater (Jan 21, 2010)

What I wanna know is... How is some other persons who I don't know or never met sexuality of any importance to me at all? I hear the arguments about how it decreases the "traditional family values" (whatever those are...) and kids need a man and a woman in each household for healthy child development... but they disregard how plenty of homosexual people grow up in heterosexual households, how heterosexual people grow up in homosexual households, and how no one has ever shown any evidence to suggest any negative side effects with respect to the sexuality of the parents. Not to mention the abstract definition of ''morality'' each individual person has. There is no universally agreed upon definition of what is moral and what isn't, which is actually what this argument is about. People who believe homosexuality is wrong are generally religious, and their religion tells them it's wrong. Can anyone provide an answer to why they feel homosexuality is wrong that is not based on religion? I'd love to hear it. 

Though there are atheists who believe homosexuality is wrong too. How do I deal with that seeming contradiction in logic of my previous statements? - yeah, atheists can be bigoted assholes too. SURPRISE! 

Another human beings sexual orientation lands on my list of priorities at about the same level as cotton balls.


----------



## sarah22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> You can say it all day long. But it does not change the fact there is *nothing wrong* with homosexuality.
> 
> If that is the way someone is wired, you can't change it. Nor should you try.
> 
> ...


well said. +rep *passes bowl*


----------



## sarah22 (Jan 21, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> What I wanna know is... How is some other persons who I don't know or never met sexuality of any importance to me at all? I hear the arguments about how it decreases the "traditional family values" (whatever those are...) and kids need a man and a woman in each household for healthy child development... but they disregard how plenty of homosexual people grow up in heterosexual households, how heterosexual people grow up in homosexual households, and how no one has ever shown any evidence to suggest any negative side effects with respect to the sexuality of the parents. Not to mention the abstract definition of ''morality'' each individual person has. There is no universally agreed upon definition of what is moral and what isn't, which is actually what this argument is about. People who believe homosexuality is wrong are generally religious, and their religion tells them it's wrong. Can anyone provide an answer to why they feel homosexuality is wrong that is not based on religion? I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Though there are atheists who believe homosexuality is wrong too. How do I deal with that seeming contradiction in logic of my previous statements? - yeah, atheists can be bigoted assholes too. SURPRISE!
> 
> Another human beings sexual orientation lands on my list of priorities at about the same level as cotton balls.


+rep to you too  particularly this point "Another human beings sexual orientation lands on my list of priorities at about the same level as cotton balls."


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sarah and PadawanBater. Thanks for your perspective. Sarah, you look hot. Heck, if I was younger and . . . Never mind. Anyway thanks!


----------



## sarah22 (Jan 21, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> Sarah and PadawanBater. Thanks for your perspective. Sarah, you look hot. Heck, if I was younger and . . . Never mind. Anyway thanks!


thank you  

i sent a +rep your way as well 

i think that hating on another person for their differences is really just a way to stuff down your own insecurities. thats what i think of people who hate on anyone for their differences. i immediately wonder what is going on in that persons life to make them such a negative and judgemental individual. and i usually recommend DBT therapy (i do it in a joking way, but i really do mean it lol). i just graduated from my therapy program and a lot has changed from a year ago to now. once you learn to combat your own personal insecurities and issues, and learn to be at peace with yourself, you are able to be at peace with the rest of the world. and then other peoples decisions and other peoples lives are completely unimportant to maintaining your own happiness


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 21, 2010)

i keep seeing the word hate peppered around this thread. even though i'm totally against the whole gay lifestyle, i don't hate gay people. i try to stay away from that word when referring to people. you can hate what someone does, and not hate the person.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 21, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i keep seeing the word hate peppered around this thread. even though i'm totally against the whole gay lifestyle, i don't hate gay people. i try to stay away from that word when referring to people. you can hate what someone does, and not hate the person.


Silky, thanks for not hating. I know it is hard to understand but it is not about what someone does, but rather about what someone is. Peace


----------



## johnny961 (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't this thread just end it goes on & on & on & on. He had a mind blowing experience & loved it now he is bi. So everybody should be happy who is for & everybody who is nay be happy if this thread dies.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 21, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> Silky, thanks for not hating. I know it is hard to understand but it is not about what someone does, but rather about what someone is. Peace


i agree with you 100%!! well, except for if what you're doing is boiling kittens, or keying my car or something like that. then it doesn't matter what you do, if you are o.k. with it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> I was recently getting baked with a guy I have known for a few years. Not a real close friend, more of an aquentence. Anyway we were watching some porn when all of a sudden he asked me if I wanted my cock sucked . I was really horny, but I said no. He told me that I did not have to do anything, so I wouldn't be "gay". I really like women, but ever since then I have been thinking about it. I don't have anything against gays either. So should I let him suck my cock or not. I would really like to hear from some guys if this has ever happened to them.


if you're watching porn alone, with some strange dude, you are already gay. might as well just suck HIS dick.


----------



## johnny961 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats what i thought. If you were thinking about it u must already have thought about before.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> "Are you in *prison*?
> 
> If the answer is '*no*,' and a dude sucks you off. That's gay.
> 
> ...



wtf, now we are a cocksucking forum? 

this can't be for real.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> Well, some of you may be wondering what happened this past Wednesday. That was when "Jack" (not his real name) was going to come over and suck my cock. What happened is really wierd.
> 
> Jack brought over about a quarter of shrommies and I had some AK47. We were beginning to trip pretty heavy then lit up a big dube and smoked part of it. Then it just happened. Not to sound trite, but it was like a religous expeience.
> 
> ...



you are gay.


----------



## johnny961 (Jan 21, 2010)

This is what it seems to have become. Everybody getting off track of what means the most.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2010)

hey ladies, if you want a good box munch, PM me.


----------



## johnny961 (Jan 21, 2010)

I 2nd that here too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hey ladies, if you want a good box munch, PM me.


roflmao!ahahahaha!


----------



## yellowrain53 (Jan 22, 2010)

im still trying to figure out why it matters or why anyone else would give a shit. if you want another guy to swallow your junk then go for it. more power to you. if it offends someone, they are probably closet cases. titles are stupid anyway. i happen to think that some 17 year old girls are fucking hot......so i guess that makes me a pedophile?


----------



## PadawanBater (Jan 22, 2010)

Pedowin , I concur


----------



## mr.red (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## yellowrain53 (Jan 22, 2010)

mr.red said:


>



hahahahaha


----------



## lostsoul420 (Jan 22, 2010)

All i have to say is no matter where your sexual endeavours have lead you straight/gay/bi/ EVERYONE who even looked at this post or had a opinion to reply is guilty of either or

A.) Subconsciously being curious as to what was the substance within this thread was about, either because you think or have thought about these things in one point of your life.

B.) Having an experience or even thoughts about these events and wanting to see others opinions to base your own insecure feelings off so you don't seem to be out of the norm with your own thoughts.

C.) Just wanting to come into the thread and bash either side which in that case makes you a homophobe, which literally means that your affraid of being gay or having gay tendencies yourself. WOW think about that for all who want to express their hatred for gays maybe you should sit in front of a mirror. 

So maybe we should take a look at ourselves. I look at human sexuality as a seasaw on one side being straight and on the other being gay, and the point that is holding the 2 together is the middle, we can say thats being bi. Let's say that the seasaw works with experience and influence through life. One may only experience sexual encounters with the opposite sex, and others with only the same sex. Some get to experience both as well which is balanced in all senses of the words meaning.

So to upnorth i think you did what a free man from societal norms would have done. I think this new found freedom came because you truely experienced a crisis when you lost everything you had and saw that the american dream is a myth, because in this oligarchy my friend they can take what's yours away in a swift move. And by seeing this you had a realization that one can only do what makes them happy in life, it's our purpose. So why not right? I understand you my friend with no judgement or hatred toward the subject i say explore the world around you while you still can. Enjoy life brotha 

peace and love


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2010)

this thread is gay.


----------



## yellowrain53 (Jan 22, 2010)

super duper gaY.....BUT THATS COOL........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2010)

lostsoul420 said:


> All i have to say is no matter where your sexual endeavours have lead you straight/gay/bi/ EVERYONE who even looked at this post or had a opinion to reply is guilty of either or
> 
> A.) Subconsciously being curious as to what was the substance within this thread was about, either because you think or have thought about these things in one point of your life.
> 
> ...


 
...or D.) Curious to see who is gay or homo on this forum


----------



## lostsoul420 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ...or D.) Curious to see who is gay or homo on this forum


hahaha that too i guess


----------



## drudadamaja (Jan 22, 2010)

its not gay if you dont smile and cum at the same time.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 22, 2010)

lostsoul420 said:


> So to upnorth i think you did what a free man from societal norms would have done. I think this new found freedom came because you truely experienced a crisis when you lost everything you had and saw that the american dream is a myth, because in this oligarchy my friend they can take what's yours away in a swift move. And by seeing this you had a realization that one can only do what makes them happy in life, it's our purpose. So why not right? I understand you my friend with no judgement or hatred toward the subject i say explore the world around you while you still can. Enjoy life brotha
> 
> peace and love


Thanks for the support, but I do not consider the "American Dream" a myth. The dream exists and it can be taken away.

That is not to say someone or some thing is took it away. In my case, it was just old plain bad luck: Being in a construction oriented business during a housing crisis and a recession.

Yeah, it sucks (NPI), but shit happens. I just wanted to make it clear that I do not blame anyone for what happened.

So I am moving on finding new work.

Peace brother, and thanks for your support.


----------



## qptyqpty (Jan 22, 2010)

T905 said:


> first off . i think its werid chillin wit a gay guy in the first place. second if he asked me to suck my cock id Flip. id tell him to get out right away. non of that shit mang if yu wanted yur dick suckd go get it from a girl.... or the reason you thinking of letting him suck u off cuz u cant find a girl? im not to sure about ur situation but god damn. thats the gay'est thing i heard. having thoughts of letting a guy suck yu off. *common its cool wen its 2 girls ya digg*? but fuk GUYS+GUYS ARE NOT MEANT TO BE ITS FUCKING ADAM AND EVE NOT FUCKING ADAM AND STEVE


If women can be homosexual but men cannot, do you not think this is a bit biased to ones own opinion of what is "gross" and what is "sexy?" You simply are not attracted to men, and due to nature putting you together in the way that you are, the thought of men together revolts you. This is similar to the Westermarck Effect, of which Anthropologist Edward Westermarck discovered. Here is a link, learn. 



> * Westermarck vs. Freud *
> 
> Freud argued that members of the same family naturally lust for one another, making it necessary for societies to create incest taboos, but Westermarck argued the reverse, that incest taboos themselves arise naturally as products of response mediated by a relatively simple inherited epigenetic rule, namely the Westermarck effect. Subsequent research over the years supports Westermarck's observations and interpretation.



Anyway, if thats how you feel, thats cool. I personally try to invest in knowledge and understanding in everyone, rather remain belligerently ignorant of what is going on around me. For instance, I choose to try and view the audience of my posts, and I assume that if well put, the simple action of presenting a novel idea into their mind might plant a seed of thought and invoke personal growth. And its funny, you and me are very alike in at least one way; we both type like we talk! 

Just try to always think about the kinematics in life. We are all connected together, fucked up or not. It really is a whole lot easier to get along than to fight and argue with one another. 



"United We Stand; Divided We Fall."


----------



## qptyqpty (Jan 22, 2010)

*


upnorth2505 said:



Wow, cool dude. Thanks. To get off tangent on DOC111's post, if other republicans were like McCain's wife, I'd have no problem voting for them. I do not mean to bring down all conservatives. I am fiscally conservative, don't like to be taxed to shit, don't like to see my tax dollars go to people who do not deserve it.

Click to expand...

*


upnorth2505 said:


> _I think you might feel a little better if you broke free of such titles as "conservative," "liberal," "republican," and "democrat." If you are like most Americans I have talked to, none of these parties represent your views. You may identify with a few of the views of either side, but really ask yourself; are "they" really looking out for your best interests? Let's vote everyone out and get a new "American Citizen Party" Candidate for all locales. You can do more!_
> 
> *I have worked hard and paid taxes all my life. I just want what most people want: a decent life and the American Dream.*
> 
> ...



_me too. But I get sidetracked a lot..._


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *lostsoul420*  
_So to upnorth i think you did what a free man from societal norms would have done. I think this new found freedom came because you truely experienced a crisis when you lost everything you had and saw that the american dream is a myth, because in this oligarchy my friend they can take what's yours away in a swift move. And by seeing this you had a realization that one can only do what makes them happy in life, it's our purpose. So why not right? I understand you my friend with no judgement or hatred toward the subject i say explore the world around you while you still can. Enjoy life brotha _

_peace and love_




You are wise my friend...
However using your logic , that he didnt blow a guy sooner , due to societal norms....or men dont blow other guys since its frowned upon in society ..(And even in this forum)
Would then imply that since he broke this norm that he is a free man .... 

This is more a question of free will....

Therefore, If i choose to kill a man for no reason, I am " A free man from societal norms
I cannot concur.....Just because you choose to break these so called "rules"
dosnt make you a free man.....
Some people dont pay taxes, litter, dont leave tips, have sex with children, goats.... some people rob and steal .... even in are gov..... But that doesnt make it okay to do ....

I dont think its wrong to be gay and in my part of town ... it is very accepted .... Almost a fad now..... Its hip to be gay ....

In conclusion, guys that dont expierience bicuious activities (like me)....
Are not controlled by some system (oligarchy) or what have you .....
We just dont roll like that .... I love woman ....and thats that ......

Im like a faded saucrities showing you that we are just dumb animals who think they know it all....lollolololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2010)

[youtube]VtaCReubaYQ[/youtube]


----------



## lostsoul420 (Jan 24, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> Quote:
> 
> You are wise my friend...
> However using your logic , that he didnt blow a guy sooner , due to societal norms....or men dont blow other guys since its frowned upon in society ..(And even in this forum)
> ...


For my logic was not fully understood. I say free yourself from the societal norms, but there is a human factor within freeing yourself. You may free yourself only to not condemn or opress others. In this case he is not opressing anything or anyone. So yes society does have norms that shall stay only because they are reasonable and logical to do so, such as stealing and killing and littering. But whatever may have direct effect on one's self and not opressive or detrimental towards others is in my mind something you can set free. 


We are all under this oligarchy my friend. No one is more enslaved that the man who thinks he is free, because you still have money right? "stuff" or material goods, Commercial produce. It's there where ever you turn. 

I myself love women as well and everything single thing they have to offer. It's my experience and influence in this life that have taught me to love women in this way, not some genetic problem. With no offense intended i think that those homosexuals who state that they were born like this are simply not aware of the experience or influence that has swayed their decision making on sexual preference.

And i agree with you that we are just animals who know nothing, but we are animals who can cognitively reason through our environment.


----------



## lostsoul420 (Jan 24, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> Thanks for the support, but I do not consider the "American Dream" a myth. The dream exists and it can be taken away.
> 
> That is not to say someone or some thing is took it away. In my case, it was just old plain bad luck: Being in a construction oriented business during a housing crisis and a recession.
> 
> ...


 
The dream only exists because you make it exist. Please if anyone can define the american dream........you simply cant because it's a dream or an ideal that was never defined clearly. It preys on your mind and it's fantasies so that the elite may better themselves. Yea you might say its given that economic freedom to gain stability, but where is that now? GONE? RECESSION? Come on let's say a man works his whole life to achieve the dream and then BOOOM taken away because corporate fat cats want to dominate the "free" market. I say BULLSHIT. The American Dream is propaganda against the american peoples lifes. I say live and let live but how can we.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 25, 2010)

What's wrong with cocksucking?


fdd2blk said:


> wtf, now we are a cocksucking forum?
> 
> this can't be for real.


Just don't tear off the flaps.


fdd2blk said:


> hey ladies, if you want a good box munch, PM me.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 25, 2010)

stony the OP could teach you a few things about giving head ,he was not honest when he made this poll 
GLBT Section in Cannabis Cafe


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 25, 2010)

Baby...man or not,Stoney needs NO instruction in the art of head. I will bruise my damn throat if I have to.NOM NOM NOM!


robert 14617 said:


> stony the OP could teach you a few things about giving head ,he was not honest when he made this poll
> GLBT Section in Cannabis Cafe


----------



## Platipy (Jan 25, 2010)

Gay... not doubt about it.


----------



## kushkronic (Feb 10, 2010)

this thread is so gay

op you are a complete idiot if you don't know the answer to your question

normal straight men don't let other men anywhere near their penis and it's funny how everyone just listens to these people who say "oh who cares if you are gay" what a retarded argument.

I swear people are absolutely retarded these days


----------



## astro.knotts (Feb 10, 2010)

ahahahaha.. fuck. i was looking for spiral scrog ideas and ended up here. theres gotta be a better place for you to request a "gay/open minded" section of the forum. 

+your asking to be segregated haha

+if you had that crazy experience with a girl you wouldnt have had to suck any cock.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Feb 10, 2010)

kushkronic said:


> this thread is so gay
> 
> op you are a complete idiot if you don't know the answer to your question
> 
> ...


There is nothing retarded about the argument at all. If that person is just chillin and not infringing on anybody elses rights, what difference does it really make? None.

Have you had a problem with gay guys causing you problems in your life? Do you know any gay people? (I'm sure you do, but may not know it) And why do you care if someone is gay? Specifically, what harm does it cause?


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 10, 2010)

kushkronic said:


> this thread is so gay
> 
> op you are a complete idiot if you don't know the answer to your question
> 
> ...


Homophobe much?


----------



## PadawanBater (Feb 10, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> Baby...man or not,Stoney needs NO instruction in the art of head. I will bruise my damn throat if I have to.NOM NOM NOM!


And that's exactly the right attitude you need to have if you want to do a good job.

I have the same attitude when I go down on a girl, that of - I don't really give a damn how my tongue is going to feel in the morning, I just wanna give this chick the ride of her life tonight.

I can't tell you how many times, or how many different girls do it for a little while, then start bitching about how their mouth is hurting... omg, talk about frustrating! 

I want a chick who doesn't give a fuck about her throat, she just wants to get abused. I don't care if she yaks all over me. They don't understand half the pleasure is seeing how much they want to please you... I seriously don't understand this kind of chicks mindset... A lot of the time I'd tell myself I'm not stopping till the girl cums, no matter what my situation may be, because honestly it takes a lot to stick with it for a long time, that underside of the tongue is RAW the next day and sometimes you can barely even speak! Still, do I stop? Of course not! That's retarded...

Props to you Stoney, I wish I could experience a chick like that...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, lol.I'm more of the "You lie back while I do this" type. Not real big on actual abuse,but I hear what you mean.Lots of girls act like it's just such a chore,but they sure as hell want the guy down there when its their turn. I've never cared for cunnilingus,so I don't have that issue.I get my enjoyment from giving a guy the best head I can. It's a real surprise to some guys when they find a girl who enjoys it and cares enough to do it right. Sure, I want to get off, too,but I love it when I get a man speaking in tongues.I think it's a power thing for me.I'm not real good at surrendering.


PadawanBater said:


> And that's exactly the right attitude you need to have if you want to do a good job.
> 
> I have the same attitude when I go down on a girl, that of - I don't really give a damn how my tongue is going to feel in the morning, I just wanna give this chick the ride of her life tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## PadawanBater (Feb 10, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, lol.I'm more of the "You lie back while I do this" type. Not real big on actual abuse,but I hear what you mean.Lots of girls act like it's just such a chore,but they sure as hell want the guy down there when its their turn. I've never cared for cunnilingus,so I don't have that issue.I get my enjoyment from giving a guy the best head I can. It's a real surprise to some guys when they find a girl who enjoys it and cares enough to do it right. Sure, I want to get off, too,but I love it when I get a man speaking in tongues.I think it's a power thing for me.I'm not real good at surrendering.


This is definitely some preaching I would support!

Marry me?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2010)

Let's not fix what isn't broken, sugar.


PadawanBater said:


> This is definitely some preaching I would support!
> 
> Marry me?


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 11, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> And that's exactly the right attitude you need to have if you want to do a good job.
> 
> I have the same attitude when I go down on a girl, that of - I don't really give a damn how my tongue is going to feel in the morning, I just wanna give this chick the ride of her life tonight.
> 
> ...


You gotta change your technique bro ....
Raw tounge?
I have yet to experience this...... 
Ive experienced a lazy gf in the past ....
But no more !!!!
You got the right atttitude...Your a giver and a taker like me.....
See my friend if u lick it right and use your fingers simultaniously it wont take all night .... try 15 minute max.....
And then give it a nice stroke...trust me ....
See i no longer have any winey cocksucking moments....
Cause ill hit her off first ....
Yah sometimes i wannna lay back and get blessed.... but that might leed to a winey moment....
I just role play ..... honestly most chicks enjoy giving a guy head when they work for it.....


----------



## BoB772420 (Mar 5, 2010)

IMO its gay why not just find a girl to suck your dick?


----------



## dank nug (Mar 5, 2010)

when i first opened this i couldnt stop laughing. thank you! i was just crying about my dog dying and then i saw this. 

its only gay if your balls touch lol


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gay or not gay shouldnt matter. personally i say if you let a guy suck u off its still gay you know? 

ive smoked with friends/ppl i know before and that has NEVER came across my mind. so i cant really help you out on that.

But if you're gay you're gay. doesnt mean you're gonna die oranything lol.


----------



## MikeyPeenz (Mar 10, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, lol.I'm more of the "You lie back while I do this" type. Not real big on actual abuse,but I hear what you mean.Lots of girls act like it's just such a chore,but they sure as hell want the guy down there when its their turn. I've never cared for cunnilingus,so I don't have that issue.I get my enjoyment from giving a guy the best head I can. It's a real surprise to some guys when they find a girl who enjoys it and cares enough to do it right. Sure, I want to get off, too,but I love it when I get a man speaking in tongues.I think it's a power thing for me.I'm not real good at surrendering.



The world needs more good people like you, honestly. I hear you out padawanbater, i feel the same bro honestly, when i go for the plunge, i do the best job i can, because i love pleasing a woman, im thinking its the power thing, i want to feel like god in a way i guess, the look on a woman's face when she is getting off is sexy in a way lol ohh geez another bong hit over here


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2010)

suck any good dick lately?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeth.


fdd2blk said:


> suck any good dick lately?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeth.


 .......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2010)

I actually read a webpage instructing how to give a blowjob-to see if I could learn or teach anything new, and it was almost like I wrote it myself.Great instruction. Can't find the link for it at all now.


fdd2blk said:


> .......


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> I actually read a webpage instructing how to give a blowjob-to see if I could learn or teach anything new, and it was almost like I wrote it myself.Great instruction. Can't find the link for it at all now.


maybe you could show me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2010)

Alright, but don't get mad at me when you have to yank the bedsheets out of your butt when I'm done.


fdd2blk said:


> maybe you could show me.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 13, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> Alright, but don't get mad at me when you have to yank the bedsheets out of your butt when I'm done.


pretty tacky...


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 14, 2010)

pulling bedsheets... could ruin that whole ordeal....
Try patting the his butcheeks with baby powder.....chuckle....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2010)

I never claimed to be refined.


Silky Shagsalot said:


> pretty tacky...


They never notice until it's over.


323cheezy said:


> pulling bedsheets... could ruin that whole ordeal....
> Try patting the his butcheeks with baby powder.....chuckle....


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 17, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> I never claimed to be refined.


well, in order for me to really weigh in on the subject, i'd have to experience it. i gotta tell you though, my sheets are stretched pretty tight. and being that it's still pretty cold, i'm still using flannel! lol!


----------



## SouthernGanja (Mar 18, 2010)

Is letting a guy blow you gay? Yes

Does letting a guy blow you make you gay? No

We are all conditioned to organize things with labels/identifiers. Even when it somes to sexuality. Gay, Straight, Lesbian, Bisexual, Transgender, Crossdresser, etc. It pretty ridiculous to think that, sexually speaking, there are only 6 (or whatever number) variations among 6 BILLION people. So assign labels all you want. They're only words and will only have the power *YOU* give them.

If I had to pick a label it would be: Straight guy that likes to suck dick. (I'm looking forward to the comments regarding this...should be a real hoot!)

Does that mean I could love a man the way I could love a woman? Never. I prefer women both sexually and romantically. I don't like kissing men or doing any of the dating/romantic stuff that i enjoy doing with women. I absolutely worship the body of a woman...to the point that its difficult to describe. I just can't imagine having a romance with a man. I divorced 14 years ago (early 30s) and decided that life was too short to not try new things. Looking back I have always been fascinated with erections...even more so today. Other parts of a man are of no consequence to me. No interest in their ass or chest or any shit like that. Truth be told getting blown by a guy does nothing for me. It's me giving the oral that works. Oral only! And it's not like I'm out there doing it all the time. Once a year would be a lot these days. 
I didn't realize how much I would like it until the first time I did it. Not with a gay guy but with a married couple. Quite a few times and I liked it more every time I did it. Since then there have been a few more couples, gay guys and straight guys. Some more than once...depending on certain aspects. lol

I've told all my girlfriends/fuck buddies since then and all of them have understood and not made a big deal about it. Current FB included. One of them liked the idea and had one of her gay friends from work come over so she could watch. hahaha. Gotta love the kinky girls!

In any case maybe the OP was a troll and I got trolled. Doesn't matter to me though. I'm way beyond caring what people think or say. Life is too short. If it doesn't hurt anyone and it feels good you should be doing it.


----------



## jlazalde97501 (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah i think that would qualify as gay..


ruderalis88 said:


> why does the gay/straight difference actually matter?
> 
> if you want a beej and there's a mouth open, stick it in, doesn't matter if it's a guy or a girl.
> 
> ...


and in response to ruderalis88 im sure there are guys that know their way around a pussy just as good as girls,as a matter of fact im positive  , but it really comes down to the relationships youve been in, some guys simply dont know what their doing because theyve never took the time to ask.. i know everything that pleasures my girl as she does me.
anyone agree?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 19, 2010)

Ohh, linty....


Silky Shagsalot said:


> well, in order for me to really weigh in on the subject, i'd have to experience it. i gotta tell you though, my sheets are stretched pretty tight. and being that it's still pretty cold, i'm still using flannel! lol!


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 19, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohh, linty....


lol, good one!


----------



## mrdrywall (Mar 21, 2010)

definately at least bi tendencies dont sweat it i love puss but in my exp. men give way better head


----------



## upnorth2505 (Mar 21, 2010)

mrdrywall said:


> definately at least bi tendencies dont sweat it i love puss but in my exp. men give way better head


Got a pic drywall? You sound hot!


----------



## waz666 (Mar 23, 2010)

Are we all gay for stopping on this link? What about those that took the time to post? IDK,,,,, lot of bi curious potheads on here if you ask me.... oh shit, now i've done it.... I'm off to fuck my wife immediatley!!!


----------

